
Hackers say they broke Apple’s Face ID. Here’s why we’re not convinced - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/11/hackers-say-they-broke-apples-face-id-heres-why-were-not-convinced/
======
Someone
_”According to a white paper Apple published earlier this month, Face ID takes
additional captures over time and uses them to augment enrolled Face ID data”_

I would hope and expect that Apple only augments the training data if the face
shown passes authentication => I don’t think this is a valid argument.

